# Testing 4x4 selector switch 07 BF 750



## Dustyt07 (Jul 8, 2009)

can someone tell me how to test the 2x4/4x4 switch on the handle bars on an 07 BF 750? Nothing is flashing and nothing changes on the dash when u flip the switch. Switch was stuck in 2x4 when i bought it and when i finally got it freed up nothing happens when you switch it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustyt07 said:


> can someone tell me how to test the 2x4/4x4 switch on the handle bars on an 07 BF 750? Nothing is flashing and nothing changes on the dash when u flip the switch. Switch was stuck in 2x4 when i bought it and when i finally got it freed up nothing happens when you switch it.


Like any switch with an ohm meter. Or, with the key on, in 2wd, one side will have 4.8 volts and the other will have nothing, then in 4wd, both sides will hace 4.8 volts. 

Yeah, you have to take it apart to get to the posts.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like there may have been mud in the switch if it was hard to move . I have had to pull mine apart before and give it a good cleaning for the very same reason


----------



## Dustyt07 (Jul 8, 2009)

took switch apart and checked volts. In 2x4 both wires show zero. if i switch it to 4x4 it shows 4.8V on the green wire only. Any suggestions?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustyt07 said:


> took switch apart and checked volts. In 2x4 both wires show zero. if i switch it to 4x4 it shows 4.8V on the green wire only. Any suggestions?


How are you testing it? The common lead has to be clipped to the frame or negative post of the battery and the positive used to probe.The green wire should have 4.8 volts on it all the time the key is on. Its the other that should have it only in 4wd as in closing the switch.


----------



## Dustyt07 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats the way i tested it and nothing in two wheel.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's too wierd. All the switch does is send the voltage to ground...in fact, per the print, it dumps in the same ground the headlights use. You just might have a very bad connector or buss problem.


----------



## Astaelan (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like a short to me. As mentioned, should have voltage on the green wire at all times, upon switching to 4x4 it closes the circuit (instead of grounding out immediately). Check the wires, trace them back, make sure it's not shorting out on an exposed wire against the frame or something. I'm not sure if the 4x4 switch runs through one of the fuses, but check those too. And lastly, if you have 0 voltage on your green wire, trace it back and see if the line itself is broken (check if you have any voltage where the green wire starts).
Bottom line, you should have power on the green wire, lacking that is where your first problem is. Someone else should confirm this, but if you disconnect the wires from the switch, you should be able to tie them together to complete the circuit, if 4x4 works there, then your switch may be shorting out (odd as this is, it IS possible for the shortest path in any electronics, to be into the switch and grounding out without seeing power on your meter if for some reason your grounding is actually neutral, pulling power instead of just bleeding it out). 5v isn't much power, wouldn't take much interferance to attenuate it to 0.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dustyt07 said:


> took switch apart and checked volts. In 2x4 both wires show zero. if i switch it to 4x4 it shows 4.8V on the green wire only. Any suggestions?


This is correct. Your switch is working properly.


----------



## buford (Jul 31, 2011)

I've got a similar problem but my switch has 1.26v


----------



## buford (Jul 31, 2011)

About to pull my hair out lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Buford, I think you should check your ground. Make sure you don't have corroded connection at the battery. Make sure you have a good connection with the meter lead to the battery. That voltage sounds really off. Check the voltage at the controller, what does the green wire have on it there?


----------



## buford (Jul 31, 2011)

It's the same at the control


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

might want to check the bottom of fuses, check for corroided,or broken wires. when mine was acting up thats what i found the wires only had 3/4 strands holding on, cut an reconnected every thing was fine


----------

